# Fight.Night.Champion.XBOX360-COMPLEX



## FAST6191 (Feb 25, 2011)

*Fight.Night.Champion.XBOX360-COMPLEX*
Seems to be region free and multi5 at that.

This is a new fight night title and much like many other EA led games in the last year or so the series has undergone something of a "gritty reboot" apparently even scoring itself an M rating in the process. Before that though the franchise was a fairly well regarded (fight night 3 especially was one of the unexpected quality titles early on in the 360 lifetime), how this will play out is what you are going to have to play the game to find out.

*Gameplay video*
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7k6EsGdRtXs[/youtube]

*Boxart*








Spoiler: NFO





```
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ - C O M P L E X -
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?
????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????? ??? ????????
???????????ÂÂ???????????? ??????????????? ????????????ÂÂ?????????? ????ÂÂÂÂ???
??????ÂÂ???ÂÂ??????ÂÂ???? ?????ÂÂ???ÂÂ??? ?????ÂÂ?????ÂÂ?????ÂÂ??? ?????ÂÂ???
??????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??????ÂÂ???? ?????ÂÂ???ÂÂ??? ?????ÂÂ?????ÂÂ?????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?????ÂÂ????
??????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??????ÂÂ???? ?????ÂÂ???ÂÂ??? ????? ??????ÂÂ?????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ????ÂÂ???
??????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??????ÂÂ???? ?????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??? ?????ÂÂ?ÂÂ??ÂÂ??????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?????
??????ÂÂ???? ??????ÂÂ???? ?????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??? ?????ÂÂ?????ÂÂ?????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ????ÂÂ???
??????ÂÂ???? ??????ÂÂ???? ?????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??? ?????ÂÂ?????ÂÂ?????ÂÂ??? ?????ÂÂ???
???????????? ???????????? ?????ÂÂ ??????? ?????ÂÂ????????????????? ????? ???
??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????? ??????????
ÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ???
ÂÂÂÂ ? ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ P R E S E N T SÂÂ :ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ??

ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂFight Night Champion (c) EA
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????

ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ RegionÂÂÂÂÂÂ: Region FreeÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Languages: English (multi5)
ÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂSizeÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ: 1 DVDÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ GenreÂÂÂÂ: FIGHTÂÂÂÂÂÂ?
ÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂ PlatformÂÂÂÂ: XBOX 360ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂDateÂÂÂÂ : February 2011ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?
??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
ÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?
ÂÂRelease Info:ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?
ÂÂ~~~~~~~~~~~~~
ÂÂ
ÂÂMore than just a change to the franchise name, Fight Night Champion takes
ÂÂthe boxing experience one giant step forward by delivering an experience
ÂÂnever before seen in an EA SPORTS video game. History will be made with
ÂÂthis revolutionary iteration that builds upon the best-in-class gameplay
ÂÂand physics engine of Fight Night Round 4, while immersing you in a world 
ÂÂof brutality, uncertainty, betrayal, and redemption. Survive the brutal 
ÂÂroad to redemption with Fight Night Champion. 



ÂÂNotes:
ÂÂ~~~~~~~

ÂÂpANpAN


ÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?
ÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂEnjoy This Fine COMPLEX ReleaseÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?
??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
ÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?? bmx!
```


----------

